
Ask HN: What are the best basic phones for hckrs in US? Which phone do you use? - rinchik
This is a re-post of this question: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15261955 Which I submitted this past Saturday, it got 8 up-votes but unfortunately no comments. Since it was Saturday, I figured most of the techies most likely enjoying their weekends outside of the HN feed, will try to give this question one last chance:<p>I&#x27;m having a hard time finding a good basic phone (not smartphone) with great battery life that is available for use in US. The kind of phone that would be perfect for zombie apocalypse (battery, radio, walkie-talkie mode, radio etc) and for 2factor text-base auth.<p>Great battery life is a major factor (4.5Ah and up with at least 1 month stand-by).<p>Another factor that goes hand-to-hand with battery is security and control, should be &quot;hackable&quot; and powered by an OS other than Android (iOS is obviously out of the question).<p>My search started a couple months ago with Nokia 3310 relaunch, which I think is just ideal basic phone i would buy immediately if it were available in US (1 month battery in stand-by is priceless!)<p>There is a limited selection of some very great looking options (Cectdigi T19 and Easyfone No.1 on Amazon for example) but unfortunately all those as well as new Nokia 3310, mentioned above, are not compatible with US carriers, these are bound to 2G which is non-existent in US (AT&amp;T shut down 2G in Jan 2017 and T-mobile is shutting it down by the end of 2020)<p>Any advice? Thoughts?
======
O_H_E
I am not a US resident, so I can't really help you. But maybe nobody is
responding because there are not good solutions.

Sorry, XD

